
Ask HN: What is the most important lesson of your career? - jwdunne
We&#x27;ve all made mistakes. Learning from those mistakes is important. We often hear most about success stories but the failures and the hard times are just as, if not more so, educational.<p>One of my big lessons: ommunication is an important skill. Good written communication goes a long way.  A project I worked on lacked clarity on what needed to be done and caused a lot of pain for me and the client.<p>Another one: a large corporate client is a whole different fish with a very different way of working. You can lose money if you don&#x27;t adjust accordingly.
======
Artemix
It's like a video game: If you encounter ennemies, that means you're going in
the right direction

------
shakna
Clients rarely say what they mean. Two hours discussing how a website should
look and respond... Isn't wasted. You might find what they actually mean.

